# Baja ratties for adoption ~



## Jesus (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi there, I'm looking forward to find homes for my ratties because I won't be able to keep them in the near future, I have: 1 adult boy white with yellow spots, 3 adult girls white with black spots, 3 young girls white with dark spots, 2 young boys white with dark spots, All the adults were feeders but I rescued them a year ago (technically the original owner his snake died therefore he no longer needed feeders) that means they are not tame and do bite! although the girls are sweet I won't trust them without using gloves if you decide to adopt my ratties be aware that they could bite you! I've been bitten many times during the past years so I'm used to it the young ones are the babies of one of the Adult females, sadly the dad passed away many months ago during summer I want someone who already has more than 2 rats, someone who would take care of them till they grow older, someone who is not a begginer having rats, someone who would be able to tame them, someone who would be able to provide water/fresh food everyday if you are interested there's an adoption fee because I don't want them to end up as feeders for a snake, sadly if I can't get them homes before my gf comes next year I will have to offer them to this guy I know who has a reptile store he can give me store credit for them but I do not want that unless it was the only option leftI can't post pictures now but I might upload them in the future the only one that is different is the adult boy because he's white with yellow spots the rest are the same color, if you are interested you can post on here or contact me thru private message (LOCAL ONLY) you must be in Baja to pick them up, if you don't know where Baja is just south of San Diego


----------

